# Filtro pasivo para selenium d250-x



## manutek (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola amigos 
En este momento me encuentro en etapa de diseño  de un filtro pasivo para unos drivers selenium ,el modelo de estos es el d250x.
Pienso armarlos según este esquema:

Pero me trabé con unos términos en una formulas
Por ejem: para calcular C2=fh-fl/2*(raíz de 2 pi)*Zml*(f al cuadrado)*M
Los términos que desconozco son Zml , f y M.
Otro que desconozco en L2=Zmh/(raíz de 2 pi)*(fh-fl)  es Zmh!
Y en C3=1/2*(raíz de 2 pi)*Zmh*(fh –fl) también es Zmh

Necesitaría  que me den una mano .desde ya gracias por leerme.


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 17, 2008)

Da una leida acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html

Vienen explicados todos los términos. De rápido te aclaro 3 términos:

-    (f al cuadrado)*M   es FM al cuadrado
-    ZML es la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte baja del Medio
-    ZMH es la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte alta del Medio

Saludos.


----------



## manutek (Dic 18, 2008)

Entonces:

Cálculo para C2=8000-1000/2*√ 2pi*4500²=9,6µf (doy por echo que 4500 queda al 1/2 del ancho de banda)

Para L2=8,5/2,5*7000=0,48mHy (la impedancia alto,la saque +o- del grafico en la hoja de dato)

Para C3=1/5*8,5*7000=3,36µf

Y para L3=8*7000/2,5*4500²=1,1mHy

Resumiendo me quedo con una duda , que es ¿por que en otros filtros les colocan resistencias en serie con el?

Desde ya gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 18, 2008)

No estoy seguro de que tus cálculos esten bien.

Lo de las resistencias, sirven para atenuar algunos dB.

Saludos.


----------



## manutek (Dic 21, 2008)

Gracias pablo16 por responder.

Si notas un error de calculo adviertemelo que yo tampoco estoy muy seguro que digamos.
Desde Quilmes manutek. 

Bueno, aca estan mis bobinas ; solo me faltan los capacitores para probar y ver que pasa.



Hola, les comento que tuve un error en los cálculos y fue por que:
Fm=√ Fh*Fl    
Los resultados fueron un chirrido estridente sobre el driver!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (May 8, 2011)

manutek dijo:
			
		

> Hola, les comento que tuve un error en los cálculos y fue por que:
> Fm=√ Fh*Fl
> Los resultados fueron un chirrido estridente sobre el driver!


 
Hola, estube leyendo atentamente este post y quería consultarte :
Si bien en los medios tienes el D250x, cuales serían los otros parlantes que tienes en las cajas? , al corregir los valores erroneos, te funciono de manera correcta el divisor?...
Gracias


----------

